# Spookhuys Restaurant, Belgium Jan 2011



## mr_bones (Jan 15, 2011)

Spookhuys was a themed restaurant, tucked away in a quiet corner next to a large motorway. A lot of effort had been made in creating the perfect spooky atmosphere, complimented by a large dancefloor with a substantial sound system. Spookhuys closed in around 2008 and now the real decay is setting in, it feels quite authentic.

I loved this explore, and its definitely the best restaurant I have seen abandoned. 

The only downside was the lack of a flashgun for proper lighting in the photos.

Visited with King Al and Jaff Fox.

Here are some photos.


































































​


----------



## King Al (Jan 15, 2011)

The pics look great Mr B, twas an interesting little place, beats the hell out of little chef!!

Heres a few little bits I caught:


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 15, 2011)

Brilliant! I totally loved this backalong and it's great to see such a lot more of the place. Some great details.
Cheers Mr B and Al.


----------



## nelly (Jan 16, 2011)

That reminds me of the tacky ghost train rides at the fun fair.

Love the green stained glass window shot, I would be very proud of a photo like that


----------



## BahrainPete (Jan 16, 2011)

Great pics of a truly amazing place. It doesnt look in too bad a condition and pretty untouched by the undesirables. Thanks & well done all.


----------



## professor frink (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice work guys, looks like Belgium has a lot to offer.


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 16, 2011)

Great stuff fellas,almost HDR ish at times.I wonder what music they would have played there.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 16, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> ...I wonder what music they would have played there.


Death Metal?


----------



## krela (Jan 16, 2011)

I can see why it closed lol.


----------



## 0xygen (Jan 17, 2011)

Love it! I would happily live in this place - seriously!

-0xy


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow this place is fantastic! 
Well done guys


----------



## Cuban B. (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't believe this place is in such good nick. Any unopened cans of beer in there?


----------



## mr_bones (Jan 17, 2011)

No booze left I am afraid Cuban


----------



## Cuban B. (Jan 17, 2011)

Damn, someone's stole my can of Gordons


----------



## 0xygen (Jan 17, 2011)

This is such a wicked idea for a restaurant - I can't believe they closed it! I'm thinking this is where this year's Halloween party should be at


----------



## Zotez (Jan 17, 2011)

What a brilliant looking place! I must make a trip to belgium somewhen.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 18, 2011)

Great report that guys' would have been great to see what had been on the Menu.


----------

